# My current grow (pukka skunk fem'd)



## jolly green giant (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi again,

This is the latest of the pics taken of the pukka skunk I'm growing at the moment 





I think they're looking well healthy aren't they?

What do you all think?





These were taken 1st July 2006, I was going to take a couple more pics today but the batteries were flat in my camera   so I'll get some new ones and post more updated pics tomorrow (if you let me stay on your forum that is??)

Bye For Now

Respect

Roppa


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey JGG, you're as welcome here as anyone is. All of the rules here are based on being polite to everyone.

I hope you enjoy your time here. You'll get to know everyone who posts, pretty fast. This group is a hell of a nice place to be.

Those plants look great man! Tell us some more about them.

Here is a link to the "Standard Information" list of data that we all find interesting and helpful when someone has a problem. The more we know about your grow, the better we can understand how you got to where you are!

Good luck to you man.

Standard Question Guide: CLICK HERE


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 9, 2006)

Many thanx stoneybud,
I'll post a couple moe pics of past grows that I'm quite proud of and we'll see what you all think!
Respect
Rop


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 9, 2006)

This is a pic of cinderella X WW that I took the cutting off myself and I thought that it turned out quite decent


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Jul 9, 2006)

Looks great, keep up the good work..


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 9, 2006)

and sum more





This is a pic of me & my grow-buddy (I'm the 1 without the cap cos I still got some hair lol)

Below is our last crop of 5X power plant & 9X hempstar (fem'd) after we chopped them!





The lower branches were quite sparse but WOW a really good stone was 'had by all' (to coin a phrase).
I think we got about 9oz (dried) which I was happy with but could have been happier.
Then again, as long as I'm smoking, I'm happy lol


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 9, 2006)

NIce!!!! ill keep an eye on this thread!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 10, 2006)

*Whats up jgg. Your babies are looking nice and healthy. You also got yourself some nice looking grows behind your belt. Great work man. *


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm back!

Thanks for all your kind words, I really mean that, there must be something about this site that I just can't seem to put my finger on cos it's like there's a nice atmosphere in here !!!

Does that sound daft?

Do you think this not so little girl was left vegging too long?





You see, what happened was, we started a grow last summer and about 2 weeks later our landlord told us that he was going to have to sell his flat that my lass, myself and the bairn (he's 6' 2" & only just turned 15  ) were living in as he needed cash for another investment! , we managed to get the ones finished that were in flower at the time but we had already germinated the next lot (can't remember what strain they were) over at my pal's place and we ended up homeless for 8 weeks until we were re-housed by our local council!

As you all know, fem'd seeds aren't cheap and they're normally all that we use so we sure as hell weren't going to just ditch them. We just had to keep them under 2 X 20W fish tank lamps and hope for the best 

Anyway, to cut a long & boring story short we ended up getting hardly any yield as there was just far too much growth on the plants (I'm not sure where to cut if I was to prune them to try and keep them down a bit, so we just had to put it all down as a bad experience  and when we finally did get rehoused and flowered them, it took forever, about 14 weeks or something like that (I was'nt online then so I wasnt keeping any records or anything), I don't think I could even afford batteries for my camera lol.

Here's what they looked like before we flowered, the stems were like tree trunks lol





As you can see we chopped loads of lower branches off to try and give the heads a chance to get water,

There is unrest in the forest
There is trouble with the trees
For the Maples want more sunlight
And the Oaks ignore their pleas

Oops, slipped into a bit of 'RUSH' there, one of the greatest bands of all time  
& Neil Peart is undoubtably THE best lyricist in the world! 

Sh** hope I haven't offended lol

Im just babbling on now time to look for a pic of them when they were done!

FOUND ONE, here she is !





Thats enough for now, yeah?

I'm in front of a pc all day at work and if I keep this up I'll get RSI 

Regards & respect to ya all, this is a nice forum, you really have made me welcome and I'll (I was going to say tell everyone in my town about this forum but only about 6 people know that I'm growing weed and thats the way I like it round here cos there are a few smackheads around our way  so there's hardly anyone that I'd trust  

Bye 4 now

JGG


----------



## Witness (Jul 10, 2006)

Hey Jolly. Welcome to the forum. The pics look great=)


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi all,

Just went up to swap the 400W hps for a 600W hps as weve been using the 400 constantly for 3 years now, considering it's only recommended to use them for 8 months 'til they start to lose their power a bit, and we have noticed this as our last couple of crops haven't produced as much as we thought they would!   .

Heres a group shot that I took while the 600 was just warming up & not up to brightness.





they were potted up 2 days ago and they don't seem to be stressed at all so were planning to start flowering on Thursday, or do you think we should wait a bit longer, I really would appreciate some expert advice on that one, and I think I'll get it on here, This site is the proverbial 'dog's'

One little problem we do have is tiny little bugs no more than 1-2mm big and they leave these little white marks on the leaves.

We've had this before and it didn't seem to do the crop any harm as there aren't many of them, in fact they are really quite haRD to find when you try to find one, this pic isnt very clear as the little lcd preview screen on my camera is smashed cos I climbed into the loft one day with it in the same pocket as my phone   





Well, that's all for now cos I've been to work all day & my hands are tired 

Happy smokin' to you all, and there'll be more soon as it happens, when it happens (if it happens  ).

Respect

JGG


----------



## Mutt (Jul 11, 2006)

Make sure those bugs aren't these man. they can reak havok.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2099


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jul 12, 2006)

Well JGG, I think I'll hop on board this thread as well. I love watching how orginized other people are when they grow seeing as I usually have a disaster going on myself. Maybe one day it will rub off.  Very nice grow you've got started btw


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 12, 2006)

Hi GDG,
Thanks for the compliments and I'm sure a great crop won't be far away from, I will pray and send good vibes to the ganja gods for ya  ! lol.

Hey Mutt!  I kno I've just pm'd you about those bugs, but I've been thinking more and those things what I'm seeing now could be like the caterpillar is to a moth or butterfly?

Does that make sense?

I havent mentioned this before but I havent had a joint for 6 days, until tonight, It is drier than the Sahara up where I live (N.E U.K)

I've had 2 joints and I'm wrecked man . What a week  

But I feel good now!, and now, I'm gonna get feelin gooder  

I'll take more pics of the pukka skunk at the weekend gos I derseve a couple of nights solid smoking after going so long without a joint,

This is the longest time I've gone without in 28 years man! I could have been seriously damaged lol

Bye for now

Peace & Respect to you all

JGG


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi all,

Well, I eventually stuck some new batteries in my camera and took a couple more pics of the Pukka Skunk yesterday.

Here's the best of the bunch!





And a _group shot_!





I know this isn't the best of pics, but is shows the improvement since the last group shot  (I think lol)

And finally, a close up.





These have been on 12/12 now for 4-5 days and we're already seeing little white hairs, always a reassuring sight even when we are using _feminised_ seeds lol.

Please let me know what you all think guys, you're thoughts are very important to me,

Regards,

JGG


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 16, 2006)

*Whats up JGG. Your ladies are looking nice and healthy. Can't wait to see some buds on those ladies. Your doing a great job. *


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi all,
I don't get much time to take pics these days but there'll be some updated pics tonight or tomorrow morning


----------



## NHP21333 (Jul 22, 2006)

Hey JGG

Your plants look awsome!


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi all,

Well, I got up off my lazy arse and went to have a look at the girls and here's the only decent pic I took (and this one is really crap as far as quality goes, but hey! I'm no David Bailey)





You see, the lcd screen is bust in my cam so I have to quess what I'm snapping at to some extent  

Regards

JGG


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 22, 2006)

Hi again,
I forgot to say that these are 10 days into flowering now and still looking really healthy, 
Maybe next week we'll introduce a couple of drops of chempac 3 into their bi-daily watering but that's all they'll get and only for 2-3 weeks at that


----------



## rockydog (Jul 22, 2006)

It is amazing how fast these girls can grow. How long you been growing?


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 23, 2006)

Hey RockyDog,

You're right man they are growing like wildfire at the minute! I think it might be something to do with this freaky warm weather we're having in the U.K. just now  

I've been growing for about 4 & 1/2 years now & I just love it.

There's nothing more satisfying than getting totally blasted from something that you grew from seed. I love seeing them grow and develop also, you see, my cousin comes over every day to go up into the attic cos I work, so I only have a peek at them once or twice a week and I can see a bigger difference   than JGG jnr & that's the reason I don't take pics every day also.

One think that I would really like to do is like a time delay slide-show sort of thing, where you take a pic of a plant every hour or so from germination to chopping and put them all together in windows movie maker or some better equivalent program, but I think that would mean some expenditure on tripods, timers & God knows what, I don't even think my cam has that sort of facility anyway so I'll just forget about it 'til I win the lottery  lol

But, It would be good, aye?

Any thoughts/suggestions?

Regards

JGG


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi All, 

Well, these 'pukka skunk' aren't so pukka after all  

We went up to give them a little drink this afternoon and look what we discovered





*3 HERMIES*  ​

This one shows the growth a little clearer



​
3 of the little sods out of 10 @ £75.00 ain't good business

We'll have to watch them very closely over the next couple of weeks cos we've got another possilbe and we sure as hell aren't going to risk losing the lot at that price

I'm gutted, what more can I say except "should have stayed with dutch passion"

Regards

JGG


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jul 23, 2006)

jolly green giant said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> Well, these 'pukka skunk' aren't so pukka after all
> 
> ...


Well, at least you found them before they caused any havoic! Damn, clones cost you £7.5 each? Crap! I've been trimming mine and throwing out the cuttings. My Mother plant grows them faster than I can use them. I'll put em in a box and send em to ya. Ha!

Did the other 7 all show as females yet?

Good luck to you man!


----------



## Insane (Jul 23, 2006)

Hey there giant. Sorry to hear about those hermies, that's a real shame. However I've heard that 'feminized' seeds are more likely to produce a hermie rather than a normal male instead of a female. I think this is just because of the genetics of the feminized seeds, but I don't know the specifics. Good luck with the remaining 7! Lucky #7


----------



## jolly green giant (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi guys,

Thanks StoneyBud & Insane for yourkind words, and lets hope that #7 is my lucky number  

Could really do with a bit good luck cos if it wasn't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all lol BTW one more is starting to show possible _MALE_ traits

Respect

JGG


----------

